# The creep icon



## Deleted User (May 30, 2009)

I just wanted to know if the creep icon that is used on these forums (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) was created specifically for this site, or if its used in other forums as well.
The reason I want to know is because if its unique enough, I'll make a t-shirt out of it and show my GBATemp pride 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (for personal use, of course).
Also, who made it? (if it originated here)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 30, 2009)

flameiguana said:
			
		

> I just wanted to know if the creep icon that is used on these forums (
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Although the mere idea of creep smiley wasn't originated here (obviously), the icon itself, as you see it, was made by our member science, so from what I know, the icon itself is original for this forum..

I could be wrong with all this, so, maybe if someone else can confirm it!


----------



## playallday (May 30, 2009)

Microsoft made it and then science modified it to make the creep we all know and love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .



			
				Pizzaroo said:
			
		

> Holy shit, this is the biggest conspiracy theory yet, microsoft has secretly been looking at our
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted User (May 30, 2009)

I like science's better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks guys.
t-shirt concept #1




I made the icon using inkscape in about 15 minutes.
If anyone wants the SVG file, PM me.


----------



## PettingZoo (May 30, 2009)

I've seen sciences modified version somewhere long before it was on this forum O_O, I posted a thread about it somewhere when the icon was first put on GBAtemp.net, anyway thats a pretty cool shirt there!


----------



## iPikachu (May 30, 2009)

it looks cute o_o
change the font?


----------



## DeMoN (May 30, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

>


Okay this is just plain scary.


----------



## iPikachu (May 30, 2009)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u didnt see the eof topic?


----------



## Pizzaroo (May 30, 2009)

Oh, THIS is why you gaiz bumped mah thread.


----------



## tj_cool (May 30, 2009)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=134705


----------

